# Hot Chili, schlechter Stand in diesem Forum, warum?



## Musicman (10. Juli 2005)

Moin 

das möchte ich jetzt gerne wissen. Hier, zumindest das was ich hier gelesen hab, wir nur schlecht über diese Marke gesprochen, warum? Da denkt man nichts böses und will hier ein Paar Infos über Hot Chili einholen und man liest nur vernichtendes.

Jetzt klärt mich bitte auf.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## pefro (10. Juli 2005)

Hi,

also ich weiss nicht ob das Urteil hier wirklich so vernichtend ist. Hab z.B. schon viele positive Kommentare über den Zymotic Hardtail Frame gelesen.

Selber hat ne Bekannte von mir halt ultraschlechte Erfahrungen mit Hot Chili gemacht, die ich hier auch irgendwo niedergeschrieben habe. Insgesamt 3x Rahmen getauscht, den letzten hat sie völlig frustriert über EBay verkauft. Das Servicehandling war einfach grottig und die Innovationen bei HotChili halten sich auch in Grenzen. Stattdessen werden Brillen und Würste verkauft - was soll man davon halten?

Ich selbst hatte mich auch mal für ein Bike von denen interessiert, weil ich natürlich lieber eine deutsche Schmiede mit meinem Geld unterstützt hätte. Aber wie soll ich ein Bike kaufen, wenn die auch nach 3 (!) Mails nicht in der Lage sind, mir nen Katalog zu schicken oder einfach nur zu antworten?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (10. Juli 2005)

ja also mails musst du da garnicht erst versuchen 
anrufen.
service is grottig!
zum zymotic kann ich so weiter noch nicht viel sagen, fahr den erst knappe 150 km und hab eigentlich über speziell den nix schlimmes gehört.
über die anderen rahmen kann ich nix sagen, nie nach gesucht 

im zweifel halt n annern nehmen


----------



## Musicman (11. Juli 2005)

Also doch vernichtend?!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2005)

früher....

die X-Rage II sind Ende der 90er am laufenden Band gebrochen. Hatte selbst 3 Rahmenbrüche. Die wurden zwar alle kulant und rasch ausgetauscht, mein Vertrauen war jedoch dahin. 

Ob das Lite-Rage hält, weiss ich nicht. Die Rahmen werden bestimmt schon 4 Jahre gebaut, ohne dass sich noch was getan hätte (wo sind die Innovationen? Ist immer der simple 1-Gelenker). 

Das Rampage ist als Tourenfully zu schwer und lässt max. 2,2-Zoll Reifen zu.

Das Zymotic hat viele Freunde, weil knackige Geometrie. Ist nicht das Leichteste, soll dafür aber stabil sein.

((Ist alles subjektiv und lediglich meine Meinung))


----------



## Musicman (12. Juli 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> ja also mails musst du da garnicht erst versuchen
> anrufen.
> service is grottig!



Am Sonntag den Katalog bestellt und heut ist er angekommen.

So grottig kanns ja nicht sein.


----------



## The Passenger (12. Juli 2005)

Ich fahr ja selber nen Hot Chili Rahmen (Chico),
über schlechten Service kann ich mich absolut nicht beschweren.
Ich kenne auch genug Hot Chili Fahrer - Allesamt zufrieden mit ihren Rädern.
Vielleicht solltest du dich persönlich an andere Hot Chili Fahrer richten,
subjektive Meinungen wie gut der Rahmen sein könnte,oder wie gut oder schlecht er vor 20 Jahren war, bringen ja hier nimenaden weiter.
Die einzigen,die hier wirklich weiterhelfen können,ist der Biermannfreund und ich (wobei das Chico wohl eher nicht relevant für einen Kauf ist).
Was ich evtl. noch hinzufügen kann ist der Service von Hot Chili - Der Rahmen meines Kumpels (02er Chico) ist mal am Unterrohr gerissen und wurde sofort ersetzt. Er fährt den Rahmen noch heute!  



			
				pefro schrieb:
			
		

> . Stattdessen werden Brillen und Würste verkauft - was soll man davon halten?



In dem Punkt muss ich dir allerdings recht geben.Nervt mich auch ein bisschen.


Das abschreckendsde an Hot Chili ist wohl immernoch der viel zu hohe Preis. Aber was will man von einer deutschen Kultmarke erwarten?


----------



## Musicman (12. Juli 2005)

Warum Kultmarke?

Mit den Chiliwürsten ist schon witzig, als dreingabe wärs besser, die Brillen find ich unnötig.

Vergleichbare Rahmen, sofern man vergleichen kann, aus deutschen Landen, kosten das gleiche oder sogar mehr.

Bin gespannt wann de Speeder kommt und zu welchem Preis.


----------



## phiro (12. Juli 2005)

Dark Banana schrieb:
			
		

> Das abschreckendsde an Hot Chili ist wohl immernoch der viel zu hohe Preis. Aber was will man von einer deutschen Kultmarke erwarten?



diese Aussage halte ich mal für sehr gewagt, oder ist heutzutage schon ein Hersteller kultig, der über Jahre hinweg immer ein Modell baut ohne dieses mal zu überarbeiten oder anderweitige Innovationen zu bringen ... also ich finde nicht 

Marken wie Specialized z.B. sind kultig, lange Geschichte, ständig neue und innovative Räder usw.


----------



## styles (12. Juli 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> diese Aussage halte ich mal für sehr gewagt, oder ist heutzutage schon ein Hersteller kultig, der über Jahre hinweg immer ein Modell baut ohne dieses mal zu überarbeiten oder anderweitige Innovationen zu bringen ... also ich finde nicht
> 
> Marken wie Specialized z.B. sind kultig, lange Geschichte, ständig neue und innovative Räder usw.




KULT weil......  
Deutsche Schmiede (auch) mit (langer) Geschichte!
DH Erfolge mit Markus Klausmann!
Erfolgreiches Marketing auch ausserhalb Deutschlands!

Specialized kultig.......  
lassen schweißen.....(gut jetzt bitte keine diskussion über taiwanesische Schweißkunst)
Räder von der Stange - meine Meinung......
Nur weil Speci innovationen wie den Demo Hinterbau auf den Markt werfen? Denn individuelles Rahmendesign haben andere auch, darum ist diese Marke bestimmt (noch) kein Kult.


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juli 2005)

Naja, ich find sie waren mal gut. Als das X-rage und das Zymotic die Welt erblickten. Aber seit dem hat sich nicht mehr wirklich viel getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (12. Juli 2005)

styles schrieb:
			
		

> Räder von der Stange - meine Meinung......



naja, wenn viel Nachfrage, wirds halt irgendwann ne Massenproduktion, wenn mehr Leute Hot Chili kaufen würden wäre das auch nicht anders

Specialized war ja nur ein Beispiel, kannst von mir aus auch Rocky Mountain nehmen usw.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. Juli 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Specialized war ja nur ein Beispiel, kannst von mir aus auch Rocky Mountain nehmen usw.



"Lässt auch in Taiwan und Japan schweißen" wird er gleich einwenden.


----------



## The Passenger (12. Juli 2005)

styles schrieb:
			
		

> KULT weil......
> Deutsche Schmiede (auch) mit (langer) Geschichte!
> DH Erfolge mit Markus Klausmann!
> Erfolgreiches Marketing auch ausserhalb Deutschlands!
> ...



Meine Rede!


----------



## styles (12. Juli 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> "Lässt auch in Taiwan und Japan schweißen" wird er gleich einwenden.



Wie gesagt soll kein Qualitätsurteil sein!
Aber ich denke das so oder so zwischen KULT und renomierter bzw. hohem Standard entsprechender Marke, nur ein schmaler Grad besteht.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur Wunschdenken


----------



## The Passenger (12. Juli 2005)

styles schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt soll kein Qualitätsurteil sein!
> Aber ich denke das so oder so zwischen KULT und renomierter bzw. hohem Standard entsprechender Marke, nur ein schmaler Grad besteht.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur Wunschdenken




edit.


----------



## TresXF (21. Juli 2005)

mag ja sein, das hc in den letzten jahren nicht mehr viel innovatives entwickelt hat, aber die 'zymotic' hardtail-rahmen sind auf jeden fall ihr geld wert.

die alten einser-modelle sind imho extrem stabil gebaut und nicht kleinzukriegen, haben eine recht wendige geometrie und strahlen eine angenehme mischung aus individualismus und handwerkskunst aus (ermitttelt aus 3 vergleichsrahmen in meinem umfeld)  

ein nullacht15-kinesis-rahmen würde mir jedenfalls keinen spass machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juli 2005)

TresXF schrieb:
			
		

> mag ja sein, das hc in den letzten jahren nicht mehr viel innovatives entwickelt hat, aber die 'zymotic' hardtail-rahmen sind auf jeden fall ihr geld wert.



auf einem hot chili wurde der erste und einzigste worldcup rennsieg gefeiert eines deutschen - 96 in nevegal auf nem x-rage dh...danach kam das warp was die innovation zusammen mit dem santa cruz weiterbrachte da sie damals als monste rbezeichnet wurden , über 20 cm am heck waren schon much...#

dass aufgrund der massenbewegung hot chili nicht mehr so nen stand hat wie specialized is klar...auch die marke is kult und erlebt gerade ihren 2. frühling...

für mich hat es was wenn man nen warp rahmen im wohnzimmer hängen hat...gezeichnet von ner menge dh races  für mich eine form von kult...


----------



## umilee (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

kult hin, Kult her! Soll mir egal sein. Mir gefällt das Rampage besonders gut. Gelb hat was! Oder?
Wenn ich etwas flüssiger wäre, würd ich´s glatt kaufen.  

Allerdings gibt´s nicht viel in den einzelnen Foren über HC nachzulesen, geschweige denn über´s Rampage. Schade! ( Hab auch nicht alle durchsucht.)

vg umilee


----------



## mtb-racer (14. August 2005)

Hi! 

Ich bitte euch, mich, obwohl ich Co-Factory-Team Fahrer bei HC bin, neutral zu behandeln. Ich bewerte die Rahmen von HC auch neutral gegenüber anderen Rahmen und bin auch schon viel Anderes Material gefahren. 

Momentan fahr ich ein Chico und ein Zymotic, im Winter baue ich mir noch ein S-Lite auf. Das ist das neue Super-Leicht Fully welches erst letzten Monat das Licht der Welt erblickte. 

Es ist noch nicht ganz fertig, d. h. eines ist schon fertig aufgebaut (dieses bin ich schon gefahren und muss sagen sehr sehr schön. Agilität vergleichbar mit dem Zymotic aber trotzdem sehr viel Traktion und Komfort am Hinterrad.) und ein zweites wird ein Superleichtrad für die Messen... 

Hot Chili verändert immer wieder etwas an den Rahmen so ist z.B. im Modelljahr 02 Serienmäßig der Hinterbau beim Zymotic breiter geworden und verfügt nicht mehr (bzw. nur noch auf Wunsch) über Cantisockel. 
Auch wurde die Zugführung geändert. 

Geometriemäßig ist der Zymotic sehr sehr agil und handlich. Gemacht für verwinkelte Singletrails und Wurzelpassagen. 

Ich habe meines Aufgebaut mit Scheibenbremsen und Stollenreifen weit unter 10 kg und bin sehr zufrieden mit Steifigkeit usw. 

Hot Chili ist meiner Meinung nach schon Kult, allein wenn man die Firma und deren Arbeiter kennt und weiß, was das für Freaks sind. Auch verbessern sie ständig ihre Arbeiten und versuchen es immer auf den Punkt zu treffen... 

Meiner meinung nach eine sehr sehr coole Marke mit viel Geschmack und einem top (telefonisch) service!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. August 2005)

@ MTB-Racer:

Von dem S-Lite könntest Du uns doch dann mal ein Bild zeigen. Oder ist das noch nicht gestattet?
Bin sehr gespannt, was man bei HC wieder ausgeheckt hat.   

Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## Matze. (20. August 2005)

Eine Kultfirma wie HC hat es nicht nötig jedem Trend wie z.B. Viergelenkern
nachzulaufen und sich anzubiedern nur weil einige Magazine und Specialized dafür die Werbetrommel rühren.
Für das gebotene, made in D ist der Preis sehr fair.


----------



## Max&Moritz (25. August 2005)

Meine Hot Chili Geschichte!
Mein erstes Hot Chili war das Zymotic. Rahmenbruch nach drei Jahren am Unterrohr an der Schweißnaht. Dieses wurde wegen langer Lieferzeit gegen Aufpreis zu einem X Rage verwandelt. Geiles Teil dachte ich. Nach der TAC 2003 etwa nach 4 Monaten, Riss an der Schweißnaht (Dämpferaufnahme). Keine Stürze oder Akrobatik an der Eisdiele. Dieser wurde dann nach langen hin und her gegen ein Aufpreis zu einem Rampage verwandelt.
Ich dachte Mensch das Ding kannst du an deine Enkel vererben. Aber... es kam wie es kommen mußte, der Hinterbau verzog sich nach etwa 2 Monaten.

Ich war total enttäuscht und sparte mir einen weiteren Aufbau und verkaufte den Rahmen bei Ebay. Kult hin kult. Ich denke das eine Firma wie Hot Chili niemals mit der bekannten Massenware (Cube, Trek, Spec...etc.) verglichen werden darf. Trotzdem sieht man schon deutlich das es wohl Qualitätsprobleme gibt bei der Fertigung von diesen "Kultobjekten".


----------



## hotspice (5. September 2005)

ich fahre ein zymotic, ist ein geiles teil!!
leider ist mir heute abend ein stock ins schaltwerk(xtr) gekommen hat das schaltauge abgerissen, das schaltwerk zerissen und noch ein paar speichen(tune laufradsatz) verbogen, heul ;-)
ach von dem verbogenen tune schnellspanner nicht zu reden.

dafür kann HC nichts.

einfach pech.

das ist das einzige was ich schlechtes berichten kann, mit anderen worten am zym ist nix verreckt dafür der rest 

ist einfach geil zu fahren supergeil verarbeitet und sieht mit den chillis im hinterbau rattenscharf aus!!!


absolut kulitges teil


----------



## burn (5. September 2005)

moin,

ich fahre auch ein zymotic und zwar ein 96er.
und bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch nie was ausser das es vor einem halben jahr mal kurz geklaut wurde fuer ca. einen monat  thread dazu gibt es auch hier im norddeutschlandforum, aber dafuer kann hc ja schliesslich auch nichts.

wie viele fahrer hier schon gesagt haben ist es einfach ein schoener rahmen, mein traum waere noch ein weisser rahmen. sieht einfach sehr edel aus ein bild gibt es irgendwo auf der page.

vom service kann ich nur sagen das sie zwar nicht innerhalb von 24std auf mails antworten aber innerhalb einer woche habe ich bis jetzt alles beantwortet und die meisten wuensche erfuellt bekommen.
und auch der versprochene finderlohn hat der finder meines zymotic auch mittlerweile erhalten, immerhin 100. das machen wohl auch nur wenige firmen...

alles in allem gibt es einen


----------



## SatanicKing (8. September 2005)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein Zymotic der ersten Serie seit 1996, zum Anfang ist er damit gedirtet und Downhill gefahren. Jetzt ist es nur noch ein A nach B Rad, aber es hält immer noch.
Ich selber fahre jetzt 1,5 Jahre ein 2003er Zymotic, muß sagen sehr agile Geometrie, steif im Trettlagerbereich, Optik ist auch ganz nett, robuster Pulverlack, nur halt nicht der leichteste Rahmen. Aber hergeben würde ich den Rahmen nicht mehr.


----------



## umilee (18. September 2005)

Hi,

in der nächsten Ausgabe der Bike werden deutsche Kultmarken unter die Lupe genommen. HC iss auch dabei.

Da bin ich mal gespannt.  

vg umilee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fwl (23. September 2005)

HOT CHILI in Schorndorf   -  kann ich nur loben!

Meine Tochter hat zu ihrem 13. Geburtstag im April 2004 ein Hardtail
ZYMOTIC  in 16,5 Zoll und flip-flop Designlack (auch Gabel) als Komplettbike (bei HOT CHILI bestellt) bekommen. (Sie treibt Radsport im Radverein und hat eine UCI-Lizenz)
HOT CHILI hat vor dem Kaufabschluß echt gut beraten und sowohl telefonisch als auch per eMail immer flott reagiert. Eine faires Produkt zu einem fairen Preis mit sehr angenehmer Betreuung. Durch mehrere Personen 
bei HOT CHILI.
Da das ZYMOTIC seit Erwerb einwandfrei funktioniert, haben wir seither nur Kontakt mit HOT CHILI wegen zusätzlichem Kauf von Kleinteilen etc.!
Auch hier schnelle Antworten, flotte Lieferungen und fairstes Porto.  

(Deutsche) Hersteller, die vergleichsweise kleine (Rahmen) Mengen produzieren und absetzen können, können preislich kaum mit "den Riesen"
konkurrieren.
ABER: Kundennähe, -dienst, -beratung  - sollte den "Kleinen" möglich sein.
........ und genau das haben wir bei HOT CHILI kennengelernt. 


Grüße


----------



## philsyncro (29. September 2005)

fwl schrieb:
			
		

> HOT CHILI in Schorndorf   -  kann ich nur loben!
> 
> .............
> ABER: Kundennähe, -dienst, -beratung  - sollte den "Kleinen" möglich sein.
> ...


 Ebenso! X-Rage FR von 2000 mit Rissen an der Schweißnaht der Sattelrohrabstützung. Hot Chili zeigte sich sehr kulant, hab mir das Rampage in gelb und 18,5" zum Sonderangebotspreis ausgesucht.
Verkaufe das Rampage trotzdem jetzt, da ich mittlerweile ein Rocky Slayer fahre und mir auch noch ein Ghost Hardtail aufgebaut habe. 
Je länger ich doch den geilen gelben Rahmen  mit den pfiffigen Details anschaue, will ich´s gar nicht mehr verkaufen.... 

Gruß Phil


----------

